# Vitex/Ovulation - success stories/experience?



## rj84

Hi 
We've been TTC now for 6 months and I've never had a +OPK - I've started taking vitex this month in hope that it may increase likelihood of ovulation - has anyone got any experience with vitex? I've been told to stop taking it at ovualtion but also told to keep going!!!! 

Anything would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## mushy1981

Meeee! I fell poreggo using vitex and swear by it!!!!! It made me ovulate and within 3 months hey presto baby bingo I fell! You need to take it upto ovulation then start once AF shows up, if it does! 

GL

Clare x


----------



## rj84

thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## sailorgirl1

I think me too!! Came off pill no af for 3 month!! Started taking vitex april 6th and o'd on the 20th!! Good luck xx


----------



## janeybaby

We had been TTC 18months. using CBFM for the second cycle when I got our BFP after taking Vitex/Agnus Castus for the first cycle. My dose is in my signature.

1st cycle using CBFM i only had lows and highs then on the second cycle with the help of Vitex/Agnus Castus I went straight from low to peak (no high) cd21. We BD cd's 15,17,19, 21, 22 and 23 and got a pos HPT at 10dpo I had been BBT for a few months but never had a major temp shift so my doctor said it was unlikely I was OV'ing. I didn't ever get a pos OPK either. A scan at the end of my previous cycle to the BFP showed cysts on my ovaries so I thought "what the hell give vitex a go" low and behold I am here :)

Good luck with it :dust:


----------



## rj84

thats really helpful thank you!!! just nicked some of hubbys EPO!!!


----------



## sailorgirl1

I did get headaches for about a week when on it but they do go xx


----------



## janeybaby

rj84 said:


> thats really helpful thank you!!! just nicked some of hubbys EPO!!!

Make sure you only take the EPO and vitex upto ovulation. EPO helps with EWCM but can cause uterine contrations therefore isn't suitable to take after ovulation. Keep using the OPK's to see if you get a + while taking the vitex, if you do then stop taking everything until AF arrive (fingers crossed it won't arrive and you get a BFP instead)

:dust:


----------



## leasap

im starting vitex today as cd 45 today and still no period :(


----------



## StranjeGirl

I started taking it right after stopping bc and i ovulated every month. First two cycles were slightly longer than the rest. I'm not sure why people say to stop taking it after O. I took it all through my cycle and am continuing to take it through my first trimester. There is absolutely no evidence saying it is unsafe to take during first trimester, and people who really need it may need to continue it to avoid miscarriage. that is a decision you will have to make, but after doing research and speaking with my acupuncturist I decided to take it through the first trimester and have had no problems so far. As for after O, it is completely safe. :)
I agree epo should only be taken until O as it can cause uterine contractions.


----------



## leasap

StranjeGirl said:


> I started taking it right after stopping bc and i ovulated every month. First two cycles were slightly longer than the rest. I'm not sure why people say to stop taking it after O. I took it all through my cycle and am continuing to take it through my first trimester. There is absolutely no evidence saying it is unsafe to take during first trimester, and people who really need it may need to continue it to avoid miscarriage. that is a decision you will have to make, but after doing research and speaking with my acupuncturist I decided to take it through the first trimester and have had no problems so far. As for after O, it is completely safe. :)
> I agree epo should only be taken until O as it can cause uterine contractions.


hi there what was your dose you were taking??

i took one today (1000mg) because my AF has still not arrived:cry:


----------



## lissa110

Hi Ladies! I am also very curious about this method I have been activly trying to conceive for over a year and ntnp for over 4 yrs. I just bought my first bottle of Vitex agnus castus. Also a b complex. I am very happy to read about the postive reviews some of the ladies have had. Now for the ladies who have become preggo I have got a bottle of 400mg vitex that says take up to 6 daily I think I may work up to that amount but do you all recomend??


----------



## kerrbear

I started taking vitex almost 2 months ago and I would say it works. After using nuva ring for 5+ years, I took it out to TTC and then didn't get a period for 9 months. The dr induced one with synthetic progesterone at 9 months, then I got one on my own 57 days later. Then another one 60 days later. After the dr-induced period, I started BBT charting so I could figure out what the heck was going on with my body, because I was starting to freak out that I wasn't able to get pregnant.

I started taking vitex right after my 60 day cycle then continued charting and using OPK strips to really figure things out. Well, according to my BBT and OPK, I think I ovulated on day 29 this cycle, which means this cycle should only be about 40 days. I'm hoping that continuous use of vitex will continue to shorten my cycle so I can regain the regularity I had before starting birth control. But, so far so good! I'd say it works. I also think its responsible for about a 5 lb weight loss.


----------



## Laucu

I ovulated about 5-6 days after taking Vitex and conceived!! I definitely recommend it :)


----------



## Clareybeary

I got PG after 6 months of TTC straight off BC and it was my first month of taking AC/EPO/Vitamin b!!!!! I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Marini_Mare

I'm 1dpo but started taking it beginning of this month (near the end of AF) and got my definite + LH surge for three days this month! first + since stopping BCP in May :) figured I'd give it a try & I'd say it worked :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







827 (2).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13









828.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 11









829 (1).jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babyforus

I took it as part of fertilaid. Got pg the first month. used cbfm too.


----------



## DollPosse

I used it and it certainly did help my cycles. They started becoming irregular and it helped make them regular again. Having regular cycles is helpful when you are in the baby making business. ;)


----------



## DukesAngel

rj84 said:


> Hi
> We've been TTC now for 6 months and I've never had a +OPK - I've started taking vitex this month in hope that it may increase likelihood of ovulation - has anyone got any experience with vitex? I've been told to stop taking it at ovualtion but also told to keep going!!!!
> 
> Anything would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks

It takes time for vitex to work, from what I understood when I took it to regulate my periods before bc it would take 6-8 weeks to regulate and then you needed to take it every day. 

It did regulate my periods and I swear by it for that.


----------



## Enough

Every time I have used Vitex I have been able to get pregnant so I use it every time we want a new addition to our family. I notice that on Vitex I ovulate on CD 17 or 19. It may make a slightly late ovulation, but it is a really good solid egg when it does pop out.


----------



## jhrg35x

I started taking it the beginning of August, along with Red Raspberry Leaf Tea, Flax Seed, B-6, a Super B Complex, and the prenatal vitamin. I wanted to try something natural as I thought either my progesterone was low or I had a LPD. I knew either I wasn't ovulating (I had positive opk's every month, but my temps were so LOW) or my LP wasn't right.

If it didn't work, my plan was to see my gyn on the 30th to be put on clomid.

I got my first BFP on 8/26. So yes, it definitely worked for me.


----------



## mindyb85

Bump... I just started taking vitex about two months ago. I think i ovulated yesterday for the first time on my own. Any suggestions on if I should keep taking it or stop until af?


----------



## Jelebi

It regulated my periods, which definitely helped us conceive.
I took it throughout my first trimester and stopped taking the tincture at 10 weeks, to help prevent miscarriage.


----------



## mindyb85

You took it throughout the first tri? Did you lower your dose at all. I just took 3 pills yesterday but today I think i may go down to 2


----------



## Tallulah28

I came off BC in Sep'11 and decided to give Agnus Castus/Vitex a go sometime in January. I believe that this was the thing that got me pregnant. It could be down to a combination of things but it definately helped my periods get back on track because they were crazy when i came off BC & all over the place. 

I would definately recommend it - in fact I have already to two of my friends who are also TTC :)


----------



## taylorxx

ME! I took Soy Isoflavones for 9 months because it was the only thing that helped me ovulate regularly, but I never had a sticky bean. I have high prolactin which causes irregular/weak ovulation. I had read that Vitex is supposed to lower prolactin so I decided to give it a go. Sure enough I ovulated on CD17 and got my bfp 9dpo first cycle! We were trying for 13/14 months. I took still continued to take it until about 6 weeks, and now I take it every 4 months or so. No problems so far :) xx


----------



## rhloveselmo

With my first pg I took vitex due to not ovulating on my own, I was also on comix at the time. It too about two months to work and on the fourth I was pg! Good luck! I also stopped after ovulating...


----------



## mindyb85

Thanks for all the success stories! Keep them coming! Also let me know if you If you stopped taking vitex after o or took it throughout part of your pregnancy


----------



## taylorxx

mindyb85 said:


> Thanks for all the success stories! Keep them coming! Also let me know if you If you stopped taking vitex after o or took it throughout part of your pregnancy

You're supposed to take it after ov as well because if you don't take it for two weeks it won't work as well because it messes the hormones back up being without it for so long. The reason why some girls take it in the first tri is to keep their progesterone high, but most girls stop it once they get their bfp. It won't hurt the baby at all though, it's safe. :)


----------



## Agnetaalise21

Hi-I am new here. We are trying to concieve allready 3 month but no sucess. Doctor told me that I have PCOS and I am underwaight. Just baught PMSrelief Agnus Castus tablets-agnus castus fruit extract 4 mg. Do you know how many pills should I use in one go and can I take them each day or do I have so stop at certain time?


----------



## taylorxx

Agnetaalise21 said:


> Hi-I am new here. We are trying to concieve allready 3 month but no sucess. Doctor told me that I have PCOS and I am underwaight. Just baught PMSrelief Agnus Castus tablets-agnus castus fruit extract 4 mg. Do you know how many pills should I use in one go and can I take them each day or do I have so stop at certain time?

You're supposed to take 800-1200mg a day. Sounds like those pills don't have enough at all. This is the one I have https://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-...D2JU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335032115&sr=8-1


----------



## planetm8m

Where can I get the tincture from? Can it be found at most vitamin stores or only online? Thanks ladies!


----------



## ssjad

Hi. I started taking 1000mg Vitex after six months of no periods. I ended up pregnant shortly after without ever getting a period. I stopped Vitex on the day I got my BFP and lost my baby. 
A few days after my miscarriage I started Vitex again, and again got pregnant without a period. This time I'm going to keep taking it during the first trimester. I didn't have my hormones tested with the lost pregnancy, but I have this time and they look fantastic.


----------



## Windelyn399

I have been reading the posts for months & wanted to finally step out and make my own. I have done OPKs & charted my cycle which is exactly 24days. It varied 25-26 days but I think that it was my nerves from that big "two week wait". My DH and I are just seriously TTC now.We have been married for over a year and half now and really just getting settled into married life. I have one daughter from a previous marriage and he has no children. I would love to give him his first child and add on to our family. My body has been going bonkers since our wedding night. (Hint: My body was not use to the attention!) Sent my hormones on a roller coaster!! Anyway, Vitex was suggested to me and I have been doing much research about it and can't wait to try it. My luck, as soon as I decided to buy it...everyone was sold out! A Natural Food store local to me is holding a bottle from thier shipment on Thursday so I will keep you posted. :thumbup:


I plan to take 1000mg a day. Veggie caps.


----------



## ambert726

I took it for a while with zero luck. I started taking Evening Primrose Oil and had success 2 months later!


----------



## Windelyn399

I have been taking Vitex for 12 days now. Started on CD1. I am 1dpo and getting anxious. I've had no side effects at all. I am actually starting to feel more normal. My body went all out of wack after I got married. Praying for my sticky bean in July. Testing on July 8th. Trying to resist the erge to test sooner! We'll see.....:winkwink:


----------



## Viola Payne

I was TTC for 6 months, started taking vitex, no sex the 7th month until after O, then, the 8th month, only had sex 1x and BFP. So yeah, i would say Vitex is awesome.


----------



## Dutchiekins

Hey! 
I was reading this thread and thought Id bump it up since it's not that old! 
I am on my first month taking Vitex so far, and a few things have happened. 
First of all I have fairly regular cycles but my temps are low and my progesterone tests seem to say that I am not really ovulating -or at least not strongly. But my period always comes sometimes worse than others (on time). 
I decided to try the Vitex in case I am estrogen dominant. And we have been trying for a year now with no success. 
So I started during AF and have been taking 1 400mg pill made of the flower, and 2 80mg extract pills. To be honest I don't know how much that actually works out to because both bottles say to take 1-2/day. 
I have noticed a SIGNIFICANT decrease in break outs instantly. Like in the first week taking it. I break out hormonally and all the time have a few spots, my face is literally clear since starting the Vitex. So I thought hey! This has to be doing something good right? Next I got a +opk right on CD 13. I don't know for how long because it was one of those Stupid digital ones that shuts down after the first positive (which was the dumbest thing I ever spent money on in my life )... and now by temping I am not certain when I ovulated. But on CD 15 I had a brown spot of blood... just a bit. And I wonder if it was from ovulating?? Now I am today at CD 16 and my temps haven't really risen dramatically so I am just waiting to find out if I've ovulated or not and I am hoping to see higher temps then normal indicating more progesterone! FINGERS CROSSED. 

I will keep posting as to what happens. How is everyone else coming along with the Vitex?


----------



## Dutchiekins

P.s... the brown 'ovulation spot" has NEVER happened to me before. So Im hoping it indicates a strong ovulation? But has anyone else ever experienced this on Vitex?


----------



## ssjad

Hey... the thread has come alive again!
My baby was born very healthy, is now 7 months old.
I started Vitex again when she was three months old and breastfeeding. She'll be a big sister at 14 months!! I'm about 8 weeks now and will continue taking 1000mg a day until about 12 weeks.
I LOVE VITEX!!!


----------



## Dutchiekins

That's AMAZING!!!! Congratulations!!!! SSjad, would you mind sharing any relative changes or symptoms you noted on Vitex?? 
Today I am CD17 and I thought for sure I ovulated on CD15 but my temps have dropped and are still really low! But my CM has dried up. And I just can't decided if I o'd on the Vitex or not!!! Its only my first month though. 
But I thought I'd share for anyone else searching into this thread, and also Im trying to stay positive because I was really positive and hopeful for this month! 
That's so amazing that Vitex has helped you twice! Thankyou for your post!


----------



## ssjad

Oh gosh, I really can't remember much. Sorry! I do remember though that I had ovulation and implantation spotting, which I've never had before. Otherwise nothing out of the ordinary really springs to mind. I'll let you know if I remember anything else.

Good luck!!


----------



## happigail

Oh hello awesome thread! We were trying to concrete for 2 years, hubby started researching as I have short cycles. 2 months of agnus castus and bam pregnant! 12 weeks today!


----------



## jacky b

Ssjad, how long did it take to ovulate once you started taking vitex while breastfeeding? My DD is 8 months old and no af yet. Been doing opk but nothing positive yet either. We really want to start ttc asap. I bought vitex today and was hoping to see the positive result everyone else has :)


----------



## amanda111308

We were ttc #2 for several months and the first month of taking angus castus we conceived!! I would highly recommend it!!


----------



## ssjad

It took about two months while breastfeeding. It wasn't super fast, but that was fine with me as i also didn't want to compromise my milk supply.
Im thirteen weeks now and have just come off Vitex.
Good luck!


----------



## EarthMama

I need to get some of this asap!! Wow sounds amazing!


----------



## jacky b

Squad thanks. And congratulations! I started it today so fingers crossed.


----------



## ssjad

How exciting! Keep us updated!
Earthmama it was fantastic for me... just the thing my body needed, but I don't think it's so effective for everyone...


----------



## momofone08

It took me 2 1/2 years to conceive my second child. I have pcos and she was conceived on metformin and I used progesterone to sustain the pregnancy. We decided to start TTC #3 back in May. Because of the PCOS, I hadn't had a period since March. I took the vitex in May in order to induce a period, got a period in June and in July I was pregnant. We only TTC in June after the period. I was TTC for 1 month! I swear by vitex. I did also take a few extra vitamins with it. I took Vitamin B-complex, fish oil, calcium, and Vitamin D. Not only did I conceive the first month trying on it, I did not need progesterone to sustain the pregnancy. I am now 10 weeks.


----------



## sun

Another success story with vitex here. We were LTTC #1 (4 years) and so after we got pregnant we started TTC asap since it took so long with him . After 7 months TTC I tried vitex and got pregnant right away! :thumbup:


----------



## jacky b

Wow Sun. Wonderful to hear.

Not sure if its doing anything but day 3 and finally having some LH surges (not enough for positive) but more than I've seen since testing over last month! Fingers crossed something good is happening!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies,

This thread isn't too old so I thought I'd ask some questions. First of all, congratulations to all the expecting moms out there! I started vitex on CD1 and I'm now on CD6. My OH is working away but he's coming home for (Canadian) Thanksgiving weekend. I usually have 31-36 day cycles and last month I got a positive OPK around CD 23. When OH is home this month I will be CD 10-14. Do you think there's any way that the vitex will cause me to ovulate 10 days early? Or is that just crazy wishful thinking. Also, if I do get a BFP on Vitex, is it unsafe to stop taking it before the first trimester is over? I'm worried if I stop at my BFP it'll cause a miscarriage. Let me know your thoughts/experiences. Thanks!


----------



## Tmb0047

Bumping this up :)

I took vitex this past summer in hopes of shortening my long cycles. After about 3 weeks on it I got AF on my own. I was very pleased :) I continued to take it the next cycle but got discouraged after about CD55 and stoped taking vitex plus my vitamins. I did end up Oing on CD77 and AF arrived on CD91....not sure if the vitex played a role in this as I was no longer on it. Anyway, this cycle I am back on the vitex and I am going to stick to it this time. I would be happy with a cycle less than 60 days long. Please, please, please!

Anyone else out there taking vitex right now??


----------



## Leinzlove

Thought I would post my update and bump this thread...

I started taking this at 1dpo... 1200mg first thing in the morning, with water and on empty stomach. And at 9dpo I got my BFP!

I miscarried in October at 4w5d and then again just 3 weeks ago at 5w4d.

I can't see the Dr. until I've had 3 losses. So, I decided to give vitex a try. I'm still taking it and plan so during the first trimester.

IF SSJAD is still around. When did you cut down the dosage?


----------



## jacky b

Congratulations Leinzlove. Hope its your sticky bean.

I might as well update here aswell - I'm currently 8 weeks pregnant after 4 month on vitex to help get back a cycle while bf. My doc helped me wean off of it over the past few weeks (i had to start my progesterone so it was fairly easy). I had another success on vitex in early Nov (cycle before thr one I fell in) but unfortunately i mc just before 5 weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Jacky! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Tmb0047

CD21 and I've been spotting for the past 4 days.It has been getting progressively heavier...almost to the point of classifying as light flow which would make FF put me on a new cycle. Anyway, I'm thinking that the vitex may just be leveling out some hormones and that is causing the light bleed. Has this happened to any of you? Should I just keep at'er and see what happens?! Any thoughts?


----------



## pandi77

Our vitex baby is due in June so 3 cheers for Vitex! I took it through the first trimester and we finally have our sticky bean...love that stuff!


----------



## EarthMama

pandi77 said:


> Our vitex baby is due in June so 3 cheers for Vitex! I took it through the first trimester and we finally have our sticky bean...love that stuff!

Yay! I'm still on it too, 2 capsules a day. I'm so glad I was willing to try it.


----------



## Leinzlove

No idea TMB, hun! But it probably is regulating hormones. Will you take vitex during AF...

OH LADIES you give me so much hope! I'm scared! But, I'm hoping the vitex makes this sticky!

So happy you both have your Rainbows! :)

EarthMama: Are you taking 800mg? I'm still taking 3 pills (1200mg). Should I lower it now? I'm 10dpo and just got my BFP yesterday.


----------



## EarthMama

Leinzlove said:


> No idea TMB, hun! But it probably is regulating hormones. Will you take vitex during AF...
> 
> OH LADIES you give me so much hope! I'm scared! But, I'm hoping the vitex makes this sticky!
> 
> So happy you both have your Rainbows! :)
> 
> EarthMama: Are you taking 800mg? I'm still taking 3 pills (1200mg). Should I lower it now? I'm 10dpo and just got my BFP yesterday.


Yes. I continued with 3 pills until I hit 6 weeks (I think it was 6 weeks), and then reduced to 2 a day which I've continued to take. I am not sure why I reduced the dosage somewhat at 6 weeks, it just felt like the right thing to do, especially because I am also taking progesterone oil. I'm planning on taking 2 a day until I'm well past the first tri and then reduce to 1 a day at 16 weeks...then take it infrequently (just occasionally) until 20 weeks. That's the plan anyway...haha. 

I'd say stay on the vitex, but follow your instinct on how much to take. If you're not taking progesterone you may want to keep your dosage at 1200 mg until 8 weeks and then reduce to 2 pills a day.


----------



## Leinzlove

I will continue the 3 pills until 6 weeks. That's the magic gestation for me right now. This is my 3rd pregnancy in 4 months...

My first early loss TTC#3 came in October at 4w5d.

My Second loss was just 3 weeks ago near Christmas at 5w4d.

I hate it... Makes no sense as I always thought chemical losses were when your AF was due. But mine have came with positive digi's and 5 days and 12 days after missing AF.


----------



## EarthMama

That sounds like a good plan! Have a happy and healthy 9 (now 8 hehe) months!!


----------



## Morgan Skye

Hi lady's and congrats on all of the vitex babies :happydance:

This is my first ever post. I've been lurking forever lol. I just started taking vitex yesterday. Puritan pride 800mg twice a day. I had heavy ovary cramps and headache a few hours after first dose. Did anyone else experience similar side effects. Hopefully this is a good sigh of thing moving along in there.


SN: I don't not have PCOS but I do have long cycles and hormone imbalance. TTC #1


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi Morgan :hi:

I've been on vitex for 10 days now and I have had a headache for the last 4 to 5 days....It seems to be lessening but is still there.....
Also, I started to spot on vitex dose #5 and it has been getting progressively worse. I actually entered light flow for yesterday and today and fertility friend started me on a new cycle....so technically my last cycle was only 20 days long but with no ovulation.

How long are your cycles? My doc labelled me with PCOS although the only symptom I have is some hormone issues and slightly large ovaries. My cycles range anywhere from 50 to 100+ days.


----------



## Morgan Skye

My cycles are all over the place. 40 to 60 days :( I was on depo about five years ago and that really messed me up. So I have spotting consistently I'll be lucky if I can get a week without spotting. But before that it took 1 year+ just to get af back. I really hate that I let my doctor pressure me into getting that stupid shot.


----------



## Leinzlove

I was using vitex differently because I have a luteal phase defect. I fell pregnant in October, December but had an early loss both cycles. (5 days after AF due, and 12 days past when AF was due.)

I started vitex at 1dpo and took it until today 11dpo. I doubt I took it long enough for it to work, but I did fall pregnant. I had my BFP 2 days ago and still BFP today when AF arrived. 

Which makes me think I'm having progesterone issues. My body is getting pregnant, implanting but a hormone isn't telling AF not to show up and it clears my body. So, now I'm thinking about weaning off of Vitex over the next few days and going to the DR to discuss these losses and to see what he advises.

These early losses mattered to me! And... I'm so emotionally drained. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Wtbam

I'm so excited to find this thread! I'm going to go out and buy some Vitex right now!

My situation... I came off BC early December, had a withdrawal bleed on the 5th December, and no ovulation or AF since. I am now CD75+ and going crazy. I hope Vitex helps me, by either making me ovulate, or bringing on AF.

Question - if AF arrives without ovulation, is that okay? Will it just be known as an anovulatory cycle?

FF thinks I ovulate 28 days ago (gave me dotted crosshairs because of increased temps) but I had no +OPK and I have had no AF/BFP.

What is the best dosage to take? I've read between 1000-1200mg per day? Do you take it with/without food?


----------



## pandi77

Wtbam said:


> I'm so excited to find this thread! I'm going to go out and buy some Vitex right now!
> 
> My situation... I came off BC early December, had a withdrawal bleed on the 5th December, and no ovulation or AF since. I am now CD75+ and going crazy. I hope Vitex helps me, by either making me ovulate, or bringing on AF.
> 
> Question - if AF arrives without ovulation, is that okay? Will it just be known as an anovulatory cycle?
> 
> FF thinks I ovulate 28 days ago (gave me dotted crosshairs because of increased temps) but I had no +OPK and I have had no AF/BFP.
> 
> What is the best dosage to take? I've read between 1000-1200mg per day? Do you take it with/without food?

Hi hun...I had annovulatory cycles and it isn't the best scenario for your body as it's an indication you are imbalanced (my husband loved to tease me about that phrase lol). The Vitex does help most women with this issue as it stimulates all of your hormone producing glands to regulate themselves. I started with 800mg a day (that was 2 pills one in AM and one in PM) and didn't have to take it with food personally. I ovulated on cd 14 the first cycle and so didn't up my dosage although some women do have to take more than that.

I also took vitex all cycle long and when I got my bfp this time I continued it through the first Tri as I mentioned previously in this thread. So far baby girl is healthy and kicking me in the bell button as we speak:haha: Good luck!


----------



## Wtbam

pandi, thank you for your reply. I so hope this works for me!


----------



## pandi77

Wtbam said:


> pandi, thank you for your reply. I so hope this works for me!

Me too hun...a friend with pcos started vitex this last cycle and it was her first non medicated ovulation cycle since they started ttc. Fingers crossed for all you gals!


----------



## dream.angel

I fell pregnant 1st month of taking vitex :D ... !! I wass ttc for a year


----------



## Wtbam

Well my Vitex has arrived and taken one tablet today - so watch this space.

A little confused though, on the bottle it says 100mg, equivalent to 1000mg.

Should I be taking 1 tablet or 10?!


----------



## dream.angel

Wtbam said:


> Well my Vitex has arrived and taken one tablet today - so watch this space.
> 
> A little confused though, on the bottle it says 100mg, equivalent to 1000mg.
> 
> Should I be taking 1 tablet or 10?!

LOL take one don't even thing about taking 10 :haha: 
I took natures aid Agnus Castus 100mg equivlalent to 1000mg  *1 tablet daily* up until ovulation


----------



## KarmicDharma

Hi ladies! I just wanted to get in on this discussion about vitex. I started taking 1200mg/day on CD 64, I am currently CD 77. I have had cycles as long as 193 days and I'm hoping this really helps get me into a normal, ovulatory cycle. Me and the hubs have been ttc for 13 months now and since my cycles have been so irregular and I haven't had a single +OPK I've turned to vitex. I really haven't noticed too much difference yet aside from my temps, which seem to be leveling out instead of being all over the chart!

Good luck to you ladies! I'm going to try to keep this forum updated with my progress.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope the vitex works!!! Karmic, I hope your cycles get shorter. That is just to frustrating. Have you asked your Dr. about something to help make your cycles shorter?


----------



## Missnurse

It's great reading is many success stories with this. My DS is 4 months old and we are Ntnp. I breast fed for 3 months but now DS is sttn I have stopped. It's been a long time since I've been off any form of bc so not sure what my cycles will be like when they eventually return. I've ordered some of this in hope of bringing my cycles back soon and regulating them in hopes of conceiving a bit quicker than with DS


----------



## KarmicDharma

Thanks Leinzlove.
I've got PCOS and I'm sure the doc could give me progesterone or some other drug to induce af, but I really hate using drugs and I wanted to try something else first. I also started taking N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC) with the vitex. The NAC is supposed to help with the insulin resistance that usually accompanies PCOS. It will hopefully work together with the vitex to help regulate my cycle and get me to ovulate. :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Missnurse: Congrats on your new baby! :) x

Karmic: I'm sorry hun... I hope it does in indeed get you O'ing sooner and pregnant in no time...

AFM: If I'm not prego this cycle... I will go back to taking vitex.


----------



## Loozle

Just popping in to say that I've just got a :bfp: on my first cycle on vitex! I'm not quite sure that I believe it yet though :haha:


----------



## tinymumma

I do have to say, it helped me so much! I started out using it to regulate my cycles and I found that ovulation became a lot easier to define. I would spot (I never got any signs of O including temps!) I used it for two months before I got my BFP. They say three months to see the best results but I do have to say this is my healthiest pregnancy yet!! Best of luck xox Vitex really is amazing


----------



## Missnurse

Wow I'm really hoping it works as well for me as it has done for you guys :) just so impatient waiting for AF to return after stopping breast feeding!


----------



## EarthMama

Getting kicked by my vitex baby as we speak! I've started weaning off of it, taking 1 capsule every other day now, to be completely done by 20 weeks.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm taking Angus castus this cycle to help regulate my hormones after a mmc at 12 weeks in January. Last cycle I bled all the way through on and off. Already this cycle is looking more normal, no spotting or bleeding. Praying for my bfp!!


----------



## Missnurse

Wow earthmama that's great! I've read to start taking it from cd1 but I haven't had a cycle yet can I just start taking them once they arrive? Hoping that's exactly what they are going to do make me ovulate and hopefully catch that first egg :)


----------



## EarthMama

I started immediately after my last miscarriage ended...it takes time to kick in so I think you would be okay to start immediately, it will take about a month or two to kick in.


----------



## Missnurse

Well they have arrived and I've took my first two here's hoping!


----------



## KarmicDharma

SO, I'm 17 days into taking vitex and I've had no real improvements yet. Did anyone else experience wacky CM? Mine has run the gamut in the last 17 days and there's no sign of af. My temps are pretty regular though, so that's good. I know it is really too early to see any improvement yet but I was just wondering if anyone else experienced the CM issue.

:dust:


----------



## EarthMama

I never noticed a change in my cm until I got pregnant. Then it got thick and more yellowish which is normal for me in pregnancy. 

For the full effect of vitex it is said to take it consistently over a 2-3 month period. I didn't notice any positive impact on my ovulation until a month after using it, but everyone is different!  It takes longer for some. Good luck ladies!


----------



## allisonmh

I took Fertilaid for women which contains vitex and other things, and you can take it throughout your entire cycle. One bottle is a one month supply, you take 3 a day. I took 2 a day and made my bottle last 2 months and just got my BFP! This was after 3 unsuccessful rounds of clomid! I wish I had just tried the fertilaid first! Even with the clomid I wasn't Oing until about CD18-19. 2nd cycle on fertilaid I Oed on CD14 like I should! I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Mzkris

Hi All, I'm new...Read the entire thread and OMG! Love all these awesome success stories! I am on CD125 :wacko:...I havent had my period since my wedding night 11/2/13 :cry:. I've had +OPK's monthly which is interesting, but no AF. I just started taking Vitex 2/day (500mg) consistently for the past couple of days and I'm praying I too can get my cycles back to normal and conceive! With all these success stories I'm thinking its totally possible.:happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck mzkris, sorry you haven't had af for so long, that must be so frustrating. 

I'm 12 days in now and so far so good, much less spotting than last cycle, in fact hardly anything. No signs of ov yet and last cycle I oved on cd15 so I'm hoping to see some darker lines on opks over the next few days, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mzkris

Mrs W 11 said:


> Good luck mzkris, sorry you haven't had af for so long, that must be so frustrating.
> 
> I'm 12 days in now and so far so good, much less spotting than last cycle, in fact hardly anything. No signs of ov yet and last cycle I oved on cd15 so I'm hoping to see some darker lines on opks over the next few days, fingers crossed!!

Definitely frustrating indeed:nope: but yes I'm hopeful! Goodluck to you on your journey as well! I have my fingers crossed for the both of us and will keep you all posted! Im wondering if I should up my dosage from 1000 to 1500 as im taking 500mg pills lol! I've never wanted a period so bad in my life:shrug:


----------



## Jelly84

Hi,

I've just starting taking vitex this month. I usually have regular 28-29 day cycles and ovulate day 14-15 but I have LP spotting from around 5 days after O to AF. I started taking the vitex to try and balance my hormones as I think this could be the issue. I'm on CD21 now (took it from CD1 - O) and I had a delayed O - CD17 or so FF says but I think it could have been CD19 as was still getting EWCM. 

I've had twinges in one side since then but no other signs. Has anyone else had a delayed O? My post O temps are slow rising too and not as high as usual. Very odd! XXXXXX


----------



## Missnurse

Just to let everyone know I had my first very positive opk on Sunday one week after starting vitex after 3/4 days of ewcm so I'm now in the 2ww.


----------



## tinymumma

Jelly84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just starting taking vitex this month. I usually have regular 28-29 day cycles and ovulate day 14-15 but I have LP spotting from around 5 days after O to AF. I started taking the vitex to try and balance my hormones as I think this could be the issue. I'm on CD21 now (took it from CD1 - O) and I had a delayed O - CD17 or so FF says but I think it could have been CD19 as was still getting EWCM.
> 
> I've had twinges in one side since then but no other signs. Has anyone else had a delayed O? My post O temps are slow rising too and not as high as usual. Very odd! XXXXXX

For the first few months that I used Vitex, I O'd late. I never got any other symptoms apart from a sharp pain and spotting <3 GL to you, dalring. Vitex is really quite amazing! I'm certain it got me my BFP after trying for two and a half years with out O'ing (which I only could see through my temps) :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

I know this thread is almost 2 years old but I loved the positivity of it and the success stories. I hsd a perfectly normal cycle sfter gerting off bcp. I started tracking my cycle 8 months ago started tracking bbt 6 months ago. The last 5I ovulated cd 16 and had a 14 day lp, then ovulated cd16 with a 12 day lp then ovulated cd21 with a 10 day lp then cd 21 with a 11 day lp, but my periods have been getting shorter. They used to be 4-5 days and now they are 1-2 days. I started drinking red clover tea cd 4 and now am on cd 38 and this month have mot ovulated. I stopped the tea a week ago and took 100 md of vitex this morning. I have never had a cycle this long. I jope bitex can help fix what's going on with me. Would love to hear some more successful bitex syories :) I've heard can dtart working as soon as a week or take as long a 3 months to notice an improvement. Red clover must have made me estrogen dominant. Here's hoping. 
Baby dust all
Cp


----------



## pandi77

I just got pregnant with number 2 (only one tube and still breastfeeding) by upping my vitex dose. I was taking 2 a day (400mg) and the first cycle I added a capsule at lunch I got pregnant  I am and have been a loyal fan of vitex for years.


----------



## ChickenMommy

I got pregnant with #2 using Vitex! We had been trying for 15 months with no luck. I started taking 1000mg (probably overkill haha) of Vitex a day and I was pregnant within 2 weeks!


----------



## sailorgirl20

is vitex okay to use if you are regular? i normally have a 28-30 day cycle not able to see a fertility specialist till late august.. just wondering if theres any side effects.. after reading all the stories it seems like a miracle vitamin


----------



## kksy9b

I would heavily caution against using it without speaking with a doctor first. If you are regular and ovulating, there is no need for it. Its designed to help stabilize and regulate your cycle. If you Dont have any issues, it could do more harm than good (cause anovulatory cycles and whatnot). Its such a powerful vitamin and works really well (I've been on it since November to get me ovulating and regulated post weaning). But of you Dont need it to correct your cycles, its not going to really increase your odds.


----------



## Katt36

It works!! Worked for me and also worked for a friend I gave it to who was having trouble conceiving. Took her two months.


----------



## sailorgirl20

Did u have regular periods.. my thing is I have signs of pcos but I'm regular with my periods I just am wondering if taking a pill a day would hurt till august when I see a specialist. .. willing to try anything


----------



## sailorgirl20

Been ttc almost 6 years


----------



## kksy9b

Gottchya...I would still call and talk to your doctor as just a phone consult (not the fertility specialist but just your regular doctor). Are you ovulating on your own with the PCOS? The reason why I caution just doing it is because there is a gal on here that started taking it having regular ovulatory cycles and it completely messed them up for her to where she isn't ovulating. She's been trying 8 months now and is waiting for the vitamin to get out of her system and hopes that her cycles goes back to normal. Especially with how long you've been trying I would hate to see something set you back even longer. It doesn't start working right away...it takes a long time to build up and a long time to come back out. I'm so sorry you've had such a struggle to conceive and hope you get your forever baby soon :flower:

My cycles used to be very regular until I had my son. 2 years pp and they still aren't back where they used to be. The vitex (and b6 i'm taking) have gotten it close enough however (i'm finally ovulating on my own with a 12 day LP).


----------



## Katt36

I used the tincture not the pills. I did not have irregular cycles but struggled to conceive none the less. My first go round with it I actually had my son but was originally pregnant with triplets. So it works and works well.


----------



## flipporama1

sailorgirl20 said:


> Been ttc almost 6 years

I took Vitex and just had my LO in October. I was having regular cycles BUT I wasn't ovulating regularly. maybe once every 6 months, I was using OPK's and nothing :( I took Vitex for 2 cycles and got my BFP February 2015. I'm currently about to start Vitex again to get my cycle back to TTC again. I also used it to get pregnant with 2 of 3 of my other children. 
gl! hth


----------



## JoMiFo

Hi! 

So I have PCOS and after MUCH delay I decided to try Vitrex. 

We got pregnant by surprise 7/2015 after I took Provera to jump start my period. However, I had the baby 12/14/2015 and he passed away. (IC or PPROM, but regular OB thinks it might have just been an infection) 

Since having the baby, I've had normal 28 day cycles (literally like clockwork). I started talking Vitrex the week I was ovulating (that's just when it came from Amazon)

*Question: Does it make you have painful intercourse? I slept with my DH today and after it literally felt like someone sucker punched me in my ovaries. There was no bleeding but I was in so much pain! Is this the Vitrex? *


----------



## flipporama1

JoMiFo said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I have PCOS and after MUCH delay I decided to try Vitrex.
> 
> We got pregnant by surprise 7/2015 after I took Provera to jump start my period. However, I had the baby 12/14/2015 and he passed away. (IC or PPROM, but regular OB thinks it might have just been an infection)
> 
> Since having the baby, I've had normal 28 day cycles (literally like clockwork). I started talking Vitrex the week I was ovulating (that's just when it came from Amazon)
> 
> *Question: Does it make you have painful intercourse? I slept with my DH today and after it literally felt like someone sucker punched me in my ovaries. There was no bleeding but I was in so much pain! Is this the Vitrex? *

Not that I've ever experienced or heard but it might be ovulation pain. Good luck!


----------



## JoMiFo

flipporama1 said:


> JoMiFo said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> So I have PCOS and after MUCH delay I decided to try Vitrex.
> 
> We got pregnant by surprise 7/2015 after I took Provera to jump start my period. However, I had the baby 12/14/2015 and he passed away. (IC or PPROM, but regular OB thinks it might have just been an infection)
> 
> Since having the baby, I've had normal 28 day cycles (literally like clockwork). I started talking Vitrex the week I was ovulating (that's just when it came from Amazon)
> 
> *Question: Does it make you have painful intercourse? I slept with my DH today and after it literally felt like someone sucker punched me in my ovaries. There was no bleeding but I was in so much pain! Is this the Vitrex? *
> 
> Not that I've ever experienced or heard but it might be ovulation pain. Good luck!Click to expand...


Thank you so much for answering my question!


----------



## wethree

We have been TTC for a year now. I have 2 children but am approaching 40 years old. I have very regular cycles at 24days and +opk on day 8 but we still are not getting pregnant. My progesterone came back at a 8.7 so a little bit low. My ob said 10 is ideal. Wondering if Vitex can boost it up or would it screw up my cycle?


----------



## Cppeace

Vitex will not help with progesterone. Vitex is generally only good for helping women who have late or no ovulation. Progesterone can be aided by eating a better diet and adding eggs during the 2ww though. 
Have you always ovulated that early? Ovulation before cd 10 usually means underdeveloped eggs and that could account to why you're not getting pregnant. Red clover could help balance your chemicals, or nettle- both you can get dried and make teas from.


----------



## Teaplease

Cycles retuned three months ago. After first period I spotted regularly. Positive opk day 21. Did the deed that day only and positive bfp ten days later. But hadn't stopped spotting that month and ended up in a chemical. I had tried vitex five years ago after a drawn out MC, with success so thought I would try again. Took two a day of high strength day I started bleeding post chemical. Positive opk day 18. Did the deed that day only and bfp ten days later. Still there hopefully and now 5w 6days. I stopped taking vitex the day I got a positive opk.


----------



## AndreZZ

Vitex can actually help with progesterone. I was having very low progesterone and short LP's. I started taking vitex 2 months before I got my bfp under the guide of a naturopath. I will be taking it until the end of my first trimester as my progesterone has been fluctuating. 

It can definitely help but it also depends on what your problem is. It can help tremendously for people with short luteal phases like me. And it generally helps balance your hormones. 
I would recommend seeing a naturopath or someone who is knowledgeable in the area before taking it though.


----------



## Cppeace

It is not what vitex is recommended for though. It does depend on what you're lacking. Getting the chemicals balanced is the need.


----------



## Ebony1993

Hello ! I'm new to this group. I just started taking Vitex 13 days ago along with Dong Quai and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea I've finished the Dong Quai and drink the raspberry tea every now and then. I take 4 Vitex veggie capsules everyday 2 in the morning 2 at night Im trying to keep it at 900 mg until the bottle is finished, I just wondering if anyway has had any success in that short amount of time of taking Vitex. I haven't seen AF yet. I've also purchased EPO but didn't want to start until I've seen AF


----------



## Haven Worley

I know this is an old post but I am 38 and have been ttc for 3 years now took vitex and got pregnant with our daughter after 4 years of ttc, just now started back on Vitex and Maca root, have regular period but apparently have a hormone imbalance and this works to balance them out, praying this is our month, we are both getting older and want at least two more babies, Any success stories from older mommas!!!


----------

